# Heraldry



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Wed, 28 Feb 2001 21:25:20 EST*
Hey all,
            I‘m really interested in British Heraldry, and thought this‘d be 
the place to enquire. Does anyone know the name of a good book on it or a 
good web site?
I went to the Town Library, but couldn‘t dig anything up.
    I‘m just talking about Royal Armsie: The Lion Rampant of Scotland, or 
the 3 lions Passant of England, etc, etc.0
    I am looking because my dad‘s shown interest in a family crest or coat of 
arms, so if he‘s willing to give me his consentas he‘s basically the boss in 
our neck of the woods, I really want to.
    Sorry if I mispelled heraldry... Don‘t know a whole lot about it.
            Thanks,
                        Matt
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Wed, 28 Feb 2001 23:22:17 -0500*
Hi Matt
Reference your last, what nationality is "Bondy", anyways?
Coincidence being a funny sort of thing, the Hon LCol of the NSaskR was LCOL
Bruce McCorkell, who in real life was an ex-PF Major, RSS to NSaskR back
around 1960.  He was a WWII vet, a Captain with coincidence the Essex and
Kent Scottish Regiment...captured at Dieppe, he went over with his orders
promoting him to major pending...of course you don‘t get promoted when
captured, so he came out of the POW Camps a Captain, and his peers of prior
to Dieppe were LCol‘s and Col‘s...kind of hard to catch up.
Anyhow, a nice enough guy.
So we were at a combined Officer/SrNCO Mess Dinner one night in Saskatoon,
and Bruce is sitting more or less across the table from me.  He‘s got the
full rack of miniature medals on, and there‘s one that‘s a bit of strange
looking fruitcake, with this little rosette in matching ribbon on it, so I
asked what it was...
He says that its an "award", available if, in the vernacular, you can prove
your pedigree...that you are a descendent of a Scotsman that you are the
oldest son of the oldest son of the oldest son, and so on.  So therefor the
"senior member of the Clan"...which he  freely admitted was a fair bit of
Bull ****, but he had given in to his vanity in this case.
So to answer your next question, I asked how the ****  he got it, did they
just hunt him down, or what...and so now we finally approach your original
inquiry...
No, he said, you write to the "Lord of the Marches" or "Lord of the North"
I simply can‘t remember the fine detail of this trivial conversation, and
Bruce is dead these ten years in Scotland, who is the guy that has the
final say on who‘s the senior and who is entitled the family tartan, crest,
arms, etc...and if you can show reasonable doubt that it may be you, by
golly, they send you all this neat **** and you get the medal besides....
Now before you go getting all excited, remember that Scotland does have a
very good listing of whom begat whom, and when and where, so you better have
some pretty solid evidence of parentage for at least a hundred years, I‘d
suggest...
On the other hand if you are English or Welsh or Irish, you‘re out of luck
on this venue.
But the Web has an amazing number of family name and history sources, and
pretty much all you have to do is follow the fairly obvious threads of name,
nationality, hometown or area of ancestor, and you‘ll arrive at something
close.  The Mormons, down in the States, have a wonderful database on this,
but I forget how to get there, because no Gow‘s went to the USA that I‘m
aware of, so it becomes a lost thread for me, and abandoned.
Okay, now you can have your Trivial Pursuit fun with a bit of encouragement,
and I‘d really suggest you do this...something to really bore your
grandchildren with...and they theirs, but somebody‘s got to get off the pot
and start...
John
"Boring?", said the grandfather, "why children these days have no idea what
boring is.  Why, in my day, we children were so bored...."
Well, you get the idea...
----- Original Message -----
From: 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, February 28, 2001 9:25 PM
Subject: Heraldry
> Hey all,
>             I‘m really interested in British Heraldry, and thought this‘d
be
> the place to enquire. Does anyone know the name of a good book on it or a
> good web site?
> I went to the Town Library, but couldn‘t dig anything up.
>     I‘m just talking about Royal Armsie: The Lion Rampant of Scotland, or
> the 3 lions Passant of England, etc, etc.0
>     I am looking because my dad‘s shown interest in a family crest or coat
of
> arms, so if he‘s willing to give me his consentas he‘s basically the boss
in
> our neck of the woods, I really want to.
>     Sorry if I mispelled heraldry... Don‘t know a whole lot about it.
>             Thanks,
>                         Matt
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

